# Phone Stuff



## murof (Apr 8, 2013)

When I'm in UK, i can call Thailand for less than 1p per minute
When I'm in Thailand however, i've never really looked into calling UK cheaply, as calling home was something i rarely needed to do. I intend doing 6 months in each country these days
Now though, with an aging family that i worry about more and more, it might be nice to have some way of finding out about how to get cheap deals in the opposite direction.
Skype is out, due to flaky internet. So i'm looking for a provider of low cost calls
I realise i wont be able to get THAT cheap a deal, but also dont want to pay too much if i don't need to

Murof


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

We use Skype all the time here and it works fine.....


----------



## murof (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm delighted for you
However, when i say "Skype is out, due to flaky internet" i REALLY mean its out due to flaky internet. So, not an option
But, should i find myself in the Pattaya/Naklua region, i will be happy in the knowledge that Skype works well there, and wouldn't hesitate to use it
Thanks for the input

Mufof


----------

